# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Gallery >  >  Carnival, dolls or puppets, being chased.

## AmethystDragon

I had a dream. That it was some friends with me, it was four people with me, and we was trying to find a way to escape out this room. So later on we escaped out of the room, and the other four people disappeared, I remember seeing two of them die, but I can't remember how they died, anywho, I got out the room went into a hallway and then turned left and it was a little bit of people around. And I think i was in a carnival, then out of nowhere I heard a deep, but not too deep voice say "let's see how you can handle this!" When he said that, these life size dolls or puppets came to life and started attacking me, thankfully I knew how to fight, so after I think the guy with the deep voice was speaking some more, I'm not sure. Anywho, after fighting I ran straight then turned right. And when I did that, it was this guy with long (kinda sweaty) black hair, he had a white hoodie on and a knife in his hand. I think i saw a little blood on his face, but I didn't see his face because his hair was blocking it. And when I saw him I screamed in my head to run for dear Jesus and life! Note: (I always know that it's a dream in every dream.) Anywho I turned back around and ran straight toward right. And my dream ended there. I felt horrified and scared when I woke up! Thank you for reading about my dream! Also I always have scary dreams, ever since I was a child, so this is the first one that scared me to death. I woke breathing heavy, looking around frantically.  T_T please respond if you want, and tell me what you think about my dream.

----------


## AmethystDragon

This dream was 4 days ago.

----------


## Sakki

Interesting dream but scary lol XD i don't know what might be the interpretation of this but you should've tried some fun things like flying away from them of killing the murder with special powers and such !

----------

